# SonicAdmin - ShoutCAST for DirectAdmin



## HostingAbove (Jan 7, 2014)

Greetings Folks,

Has anyone heard of any usable ShoutCAST plugins for Direct Admin?

We are looking at offering shared hosting with Direct Admin as the business and developers themselves are based in the city in which I live in and a short drive from our Offices. Also can't complain that the licenses are much cheaper than cPanel. I can see SonicAdmin (Creators of WHMSonic) have put up a page a while back saying they are working on a plugin, but this page has been online for a while now from what I remember (http://www.sonicadmin.com).

Look forward to hear your thoughts and opinions.

^TG


----------

